

Finally Time to Learn, Being Out Off School (2013) - myzerox
http://myzerox.quora.com/2013-Finally-Time-to-Learn-Being-Out-Off-School
Reviewing my year as autodidact and founder.
======
myzerox
Lesson learned: Do not publish a link on HackerNews at New Year's Eve.
Especially not when there is a typo in the title.

